# escrachar - escracharon a un abogado



## Alto y Sublime

Cual es el origen y el significado del término ''Escrache''...

Ejemplo:
*''Víctimas de Ycuá escracharon a un abogado en tribunales''*

(Es un término relativamente NUEVO)


Muchas gracias


----------



## m_pookie

Hola, yo lo cheque en JHH (Jergas de Habla Hispana) y me salio esto:

escrache (Argentina) (m.) acto de denuncia pública. _Esa asociación empezó a organizar escraches delante de las embajadas de los países que participan en la guerra de Iraq._ 

conlo cual tu frase quedaria asi; "Victimas de Ycuá denunciaron publicamente a un abogado en tribunales" 

Bsos

www.jergasdehablahispana.org


----------



## Alto y Sublime

m_pookie said:


> Hola, yo lo cheque en JHH (Jergas de Habla Hispana) y me salio esto:
> 
> escrache (Argentina) (m.) acto de denuncia pública. _Esa asociación empezó a organizar escraches delante de las embajadas de los países que participan en la guerra de Iraq._
> 
> conlo cual tu frase quedaria asi; "Victimas de Ycuá denunciaron publicamente a un abogado en tribunales"
> 
> Bsos
> 
> www.jergasdehablahispana.org


 
Muchas Gracias!!!


----------



## 0scar

La palabra escrachar es vieja y del lunfardo, y significa poner en evidencia y fotografiar; en lo links de más arriba lo explican bien.
Los escraches al estilo argentino tienen muchos antecedentes, como el bíblico escrache lapidario a una prostítuta, el escrache de los jovenes nazis contra los comerciantes judios de Alemania, los escraches chinos de la Revolución Cultural, los mitines de repudio contra los disidentes en Cuba, etc. etc.


----------



## TheChabon

Es decir, lo de _poner en evidencia_ es el significado 'histórico' de escrachar. 

Lo que es novedoso, de estos últimos quince años o veinte como mucho, es el uso del término para referirse a esta maniobra de repudio/hostigamiento/intimidación que como dice 0scar tiene una larga historia en situaciones de disolución institucional, crecimiento del autoritarismo y la anarquía, y surgimiento de regímenes totalitarios. La maniobra en sí es relativamente novedosa para Argentina --en vez de llamarla 'pogrom', le pusieron el nombre criollo _escrache_.


----------



## Mate

0scar said:


> La palabra escrachar es vieja y del lunfardo, y significa poner en evidencia y fotografiar; en lo links de más arriba lo explican bien.
> Los escraches al estilo argentino tienen muchos antecedentes, como el bíblico escrache lapidario a una prostítuta, el escrache de los jovenes nazis contra los comerciantes judios de Alemania, los escraches chinos de la Revolución Cultural, los mitines de repudio contra los disidentes en Cuba, etc. etc.





TheChabon said:


> Es decir, lo de _poner en evidencia_ es el significado 'histórico' de escrachar.
> 
> Lo que es novedoso, de estos últimos quince años o veinte como mucho, es el uso del término para referirse a esta maniobra de repudio/hostigamiento/intimidación que como dice 0scar tiene una larga historia en situaciones de disolución institucional, crecimiento del autoritarismo y la anarquía, y surgimiento de regímenes totalitarios. La maniobra en sí es relativamente novedosa para Argentina --en vez de llamarla 'pogrom', le pusieron el nombre criollo _escrache_.


Si bien estoy de acuerdo en que un escrache argentino es una forma de poner en evidencia, repudiar, hostigar y hasta intimidar, los escraches que recuerdo no tienen el componente de violencia física de una _Kristallnacht _o un pogrom(o). Estos últimos consistían en atentados a la propiedad, persecuciones y matanzas instigados o propiciadas por gobiernos o sectores estrechamente vinculados al poder. 
Que yo sepa, los escraches vernáculos recientes no han llegado a esos extremos.


----------



## Marcela

- Es una manifestación pública,
- por lo general delante de la casa particular de una persona,
- con el fin de que el barrio (los vecinos) se entere de que allí vive alguna persona
- que es objeto de denuncias públicas (que también se pueden hacer en otros ámbitos, como los diarios, la tele, tribunales, etc.). 

También se llama "escrache" a la manifestación pública delante de una empresa, embajada, como "para dejarlos en evidencia". 

En Argentina y Uruguay, las personas "escrachadas" han estado vinculadas a actos de tortura o a estafas bancarias. Por esto, concuerdo con Mateamargo en que no son lo mismo que un progrom, etc.


----------



## jprr

Saludos a todos.
Necesito que alguien me heche una mano:
Leyendo El Clarín (diario argentino) encontré ese título:


> Oporto _( = el ministro bonaerense de educación)_ aclaró que al *escrache* hay que estudiarlo como “un procedimiento fascista”


No encuentro "escarche" en los diccionarios y desgraciadamente tampoco ayuda mucho la lectura del artículo para entender de qué se trata.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Bloodsun

Aquí un hilo sobre el tema. *Escrachar* es una palabra del lunfardo: poner en evidencia a alguien.

Recomiendo leer el hilo, es muy interesante.


Saludos.


----------



## jprr

Muchas gracias Bloodsun. Sí, muy interesante el hilo.
Disculpen, busqué en el diccionario y me olvidé de buscar en el foro


----------



## Lurrezko

Resucito este viejo hilo a raíz de la actualidad que está tomando el término en España. Últimamente se están produciendo este tipo de manifestaciones en nuestro país, a la puerta de sedes de partidos políticos e incluso de domicilios particulares, para denunciar asuntos varios, que de asuntos por denunciar no andamos escasos, por desgracia.

No lo había oído nunca hasta hace tres o cuatro días. Quisiera saber si el término también es nuevo para mis compatriotas o es que yo estaba en la luna.

Un saludo


----------



## Colchonero

Yo nunca lo había oído. Y me sorprende saber que viene del lunfardo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo tampoco lo imaginaba, chico. Lo has leído estos últimos días en la prensa, supongo.


----------



## germanbz

Lurrezko said:


> Resucito este viejo hilo a raíz de la actualidad que está tomando el término en España. Últimamente se están produciendo este tipo de manifestaciones en nuestro país, a la puerta de sedes de partidos políticos e incluso de domicilios particulares, para denunciar asuntos varios, que de asuntos por denunciar no andamos escasos, por desgracia.
> 
> No lo había oído nunca hasta hace tres o cuatro días. Quisiera saber si el término también es nuevo para mis compatriotas o es que yo estaba en la luna.
> 
> Un saludo



Efectivamente por mi parte fue hace tres días la primera vez que escuché la palabreja. Pero oí y leí que se usaba de repente con tal naturalidad en periódicos y televisión que pensé que era algo muy habitual que por la razón que fuera nunca se había cruzado en mi camino. Por lo que veo hace una semana era tan desconocida para mí como para bastante gente.


----------



## Lurrezko

Ese fue precisamente el motivo de mi consulta, Germán: el desparpajo con que aparece por todos lados una palabra totalmente desconocida para mí, como si fuera lo más natural del mundo. Quizá sea un término habitual en los escenarios infernales como el que estamos viviendo, como dice más arriba TheChabon.

Un saludo


----------



## clares3

Lurrezko said:


> No lo había oído nunca hasta hace tres o cuatro días. Quisiera saber si el término también es nuevo para mis compatriotas o es que yo estaba en la luna.
> 
> Un saludo


Hola
Para mí es tan nuevo que lo acabo de aprender. Siempre había llamado acoso a lo que ahora hacen, lo de escrache me suena a demasiado inglés y ni se me había ocurrido que pudiera ser lunfardo.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Me supuse que era un inventazo del periodista de turno, derivándolo de algún término en francés y me encontré la sorpresa de su solera trasatlántica.
Ahora veo en este hilo que además de sustantivo puede ser verbo. ¿Me confirman que puedo escrachar/escrachear a mi vecino de arriba con el fin de que ponga la tele más baja a partir de las doce de la noche?


----------



## Colchonero

Me acaban de confirmar, en otro foro o similar, que sí, que también existe el verbo escrachar.


----------



## cbrena

También nueva para mí. La FUNDEU ha publicado hoy un artículo sobre escrache. Acabo de comprobar que en la Wiki también hablan de la introducción de este término en España en este mes.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

La mejor explicación, para mi gusto, la ha dado Marcela.
Seguramente hay millones de antecedentes en lo que respecta a manifestaciones o actos similares; y es cierto, además, que existe el verbo "escrachar" en lunfardo con el sentido de "acción de poner en evidencia".
Pero no hay que perder de vista el hecho de que, desde la recuperación de la democracia en adelante, las nociones de "escrachar" y de "escrache" tomaron muy especial carnadura en la "puesta en evidencia" de los genocidas, a través de manifestaciones populares que nada tienen que ver con linchamientos o cosas por el estilo. En un "escrache" habrá gritos, pancartas, eventualmente huevazos, pero no estamos ante tribunales populares ni mucho menos.
Una cuestión interesante es que, últimamente, el "escrache" se ha banalizado un tanto -quizás en parte porque hay una política activa y eficaz, desde el Estado, para hacer realidad el juicio y castigo a los responsables cívicomilitares de los hechos ocurridos entre 1976 y 1983; lo cual ha llevado a que ya no abunden los escraches a genocidas (mientras que, en cambio, podemos encontrarnos con un "escrache" a un director de escuela, a un funcionario, a un delincuente común o a alguien sospechado de serlo, etc.).
Se trata, a mi criterio, de un concepto que designa una realidad tan específica que se torna intraducible.


----------



## swift

Me puse a indagar precisamente sobre la difusión del término en los medios digitales españoles y veo que es cosa de este mes de marzo, aunque en un artículo de noviembre de 2011 se aborda el tema (Temerosos del 'escrache' público).

En _El País_ se "traduce" por 'señalamiento':


> La plataforma de Afectados por la Hipoteca (PAH) ha decidido señalar de  manera directa a los políticos que no apoyan la Iniciativa Legislativa  Popular por la dación en pago. Este tipo de señalamiento personal se  conoce como escrache, y el primero se produjo ante la cúpula del Partido  Popular, que se encontraba reunida en un hotel de Madrid.
> 
> [...]
> 
> El señalamiento (o escrache) nace en Argentina. Escrachar implica  evidenciar a personas que pretenden pasar desapercibidas. Los primeros  fueron impulsados por Hijos e Hijas por la Identidad y la Justicia contra el Olvido y el Silencio (HIJOS).
> 
> *Tejedor, Esther & Reventós, Laia. La protesta llama a su puerta.* *El País, 23 de marzo de 2013.* <<http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/2013/03/22/actualidad/1363986241_412309.html>>


----------



## Mate

swift said:


> Me puse a indagar precisamente sobre la difusión del término en los medios digitales españoles y veo que es cosa de este mes de marzo, aunque en un artículo de noviembre de 2011 se aborda el tema (Temerosos del 'escrache' público).
> 
> En El País se "traduce" por 'señalamiento':



Ese artículo de 2011 que señalás está escrito por un argentino: Ricardo Kirschbaum, editor general de Clarín y perro guardián del grupo económico encabezado por Magnetto (¿alguien sabe cómo pronunciamos "Magnetto"? Si desea saber, que por favor abra otro hilo )

En Wikipedia encontré un extenso artículo con mucha documentación acerca de distintos casos de escrache, tanto de este como del otro lado del Atlántico.

Empieza así:



> _Escrache es el nombre dado en el Río de la Plata, principalmente Buenos Aires y Montevideo, a un tipo de manifestación en la que un grupo deactivistas se dirige al domicilio o lugar de trabajo de alguien a quien se quiere denunciar, se trata por lo tanto de un método de protesta basado en laacción directa. Tiene como fin que los reclamos se hagan conocidos a la opinión pública, pero en ocasiones también es utilizado como una forma de intimidación y acoso público, para lo cual se realizan diversas actividades generalmente violentas2 3 4 . En Chile estas acciones son conocidas comofuna. La versión peruana, con una connotación más simbólica, se llamó roche y sus activistas firmaban como el roche. 5 6 A partir de marzo del 2013 este término se está usando en España para definir las protestas de acción directa de la Plataforma de Afectados por la Hipoteca.7 8_



Luego veo que ya el Fundéu ha reconocido "escrache" y "escrachar" y los considera "términos adecuados":


> La palabra* escrache *es adecuada para referirse a las *manifestaciones que se convocan frente al domicilio o el lugar de trabajo de personajes públicos *para reprobar su comportamiento en determinados asuntos políticos o sociales.



Un último comentario para este mensaje: cuando yo era joven, la palabra "escrachar" era fotografiar en lunfardo, con alguna connotación peyorativa.
La relación es evidente; al fotografiar plasmamos una realidad, la ponemos en evidencia para que otros también puedan ver.


----------



## cacarulo

Mate said:


> Un último comentario para este mensaje: cuando yo era joven, la palabra "escrachar" era fotografiar en lunfardo, con alguna connotación peyorativa.
> La relación es evidente; al fotografiar plasmamos una realidad, la ponemos en evidencia para que otros también puedan ver.



Según dicen varios diccionarios lunfardos (Gobello, Rodríguez) y de lo que reconstruyo a partir de ellos, en un comienzo fue el verbo, _escrachar_, y luego el sustantivo _escracho_.
El verbo se refería a fotografiar, en especial la foto del prontuario policial. Y el sustantivo tenía varios significados, del cual el más perdurable fue el de "rostro", especialmente si es muy feo.
En los años 90, como se ha dicho, apareció el sustantivo _escrache _para designar a la práctica de ciertos grupos militantes (en especial, HIJOS, y todas sus ramificaciones) de poner en evidencia el domicilio o el lugar de trabajo de algunos de los responsables cívicomilitares de algunos hechos ocurridos (incluso antes de) 1976 y 1983.

Agrego que esa práctica solía consistir en una manifestación frente al lugar y el pintarrajeo de fachadas con consignas pertinentes. Con el tiempo, se dio el mismo nombre de _escrache_ a otras formas de hostigamiento (seguirlo por la calle o en un lugar público, insultarlo, amenazarlo) como las que padecieron los economistas argentinos Alemann (en 2002) o Kiciloff (en 2013).
(Aclaro, por si alguno guglea el escrache a Alemann, que me refiero a cuando casi le pegan en la calle, y no al escrache de tipo tradicional que se hizo días después frente a su casa).


----------



## Lurrezko

Mate said:


> Ese artículo de 2011 que señalás está escrito por un argentino: Ricardo Kirschbaum, editor general de Clarín y perro guardián del grupo económico encabezado por Magnetto (¿alguien sabe cómo pronunciamos "Magnetto"? Si desea saber, que por favor abra otro hilo )
> 
> En Wikipedia encontré un extenso artículo con mucha documentación acerca de distintos casos de escrache, tanto de este como del otro lado del Atlántico.



Un artículo muy ilustrativo, gracias. Espero que este Magnetto no sea el malo maloso de los X-Men, porque me estoy acojonando.

Un saludo

EDIT: Adjunto la columna de Maruja Torres en El País de hoy, que me parece pertinente porque ilustra el estado de opinión que ha propiciado la irrupción de esta práctica en España y con ella la importación de un término para nombrarla.


----------



## Marcela

¡Qué bueno que hayan resucitado este hilo! A los españoles, les digo que una vez que se acostumbren a usarlo --y ocasiones, lamentable y seguramente, no faltarán--, se preguntarán cómo podían vivir sin este término. Salvo que ya tengan uno y que yo no conozca. 

_El País_ usó "señalamiento", pero es muy fino. Por supuesto, que hay una intención de señalar, pero "señalar con el dedo" apuntaría yo. 

Tiene también algo de estigmatizar (metafóricamente). 

Este es mi granito de arena. Que no se les meta en el ojo...


----------



## Calambur

Y ya que estamos con la fotografía, *escracho *es la cara -que queda *escrachada *en el papel fotográfico-; pero *un escracho *es una mujer fea.


----------



## alohagondzilla

Como explican todos aquí, el escracho en la Argentina es una difamación producida por un grupo de gente o el pueblo a una persona o grupo especifico que ha actuado mal. 
Un ejemplo reciente en la Argentina fue hace unos meses cuando escracharon a las maestras de un jardín de infantes en el que abusaban verbalmente de los niños que asistían a clases ahí. El abuso verbal de niños es una acción atroz. 
No solo eso sino que el jardín no estaba legalmente autorizado a trabajar.
Legalmente no se si es que se puede procesar o no a las maestras, además las acciones legales llevan tiempo. 
Entonces, los padres de los niños abusados fueron a las casas de dichas maestras y las escracharon; notificando de ese modo a todas las personas (vecinos, familiares, amigos) que esas maestras habían realizado tal acción.

Ademas de ese significado tiene otro (de menos importancia) en el que se utiliza de modo metafórico, por ejemplo: si estás hablando con varias personas, y una te hace quedar mal frente a todos , le decís  "me escrachaste" a modo de me hiciste quedar mal.
Otra situación todavía mas tonta, y sobretodo usada entre chicas jóvenes, cuando alguien les saca una foto y salieron feas dicen: "salí re escrachada"
Y por último también se utiliza para insinuar que alguien es impresentable, que da vergüenza ajena, que esa persona es un papelón y se dice: "Esa persona es un escracho"

Como pueden ver en la variedad de usos se reflejan los orígenes de su significado.


----------



## Peterdg

¿☝?
 NUEVA PREGUNTA ​
Hola compañeros.

Hoy he encontrado en "el país" la siguiente frase:


> He quedado para hacer un *escrache* de esos en casa de Mónica Belucci.


Es parte de un tuit que ha hecho un político y que ha provocado una polémica.

No encuentro la palabra "escrache" por ninguna parte.

¡Muchas gracias!

EDIT: por lo visto, no he buscado bien


----------



## clares3

Hola de nuevo
Desde que se planteó este hilo el término escrache ha arraigado en España como las acacias en Madrid. Ya es usual y está plenamente incorporado a la vida hablada y escrita. Sin embargo, compruebo que en Cuba, a tales actos, lllamados escraches en lunfardo (y de ahí pasó al español argentino y casi universal), los siguen llamando "actos de repudio". De cara a la composición del diccionario me ha parecido interesante aportar esta expresión equivalente.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:

And the winner is !!!!!!!!
.....
*Escrache*
para la Fundeú.


> «_Escrache_ reúne cualidades en los dos aspectos: es una palabra  con un origen no del todo cierto, pero muy interesante, que ha llegado  al español de España desde el de Argentina y Uruguay, y que se convirtió  en protagonista de la actualidad y en el centro de una polémica en la  que se cruzaban los elementos lingüísticos y los políticos», aclara  Muller.


Ver

Hasta luego¡Felices fiestas!​


----------



## franzjekill

Solo para agregar que ya van dos veces en corto tiempo que leo en medios españoles que alguien ha sido "escrach*e*ado", en lugar de "escrachado". Al existir el verbo escrachar, no entiendo de dónde es que provino esa "e" (no sé si hay alguna excepción, creo que no, pero, como sabemos, los verbos del primer grupo forman el participio con el radical más "ado"). 
El primer ejemplo no lo puedo citar aquí porque se trata del titular de un video (de un analista español que siempre se expresa de forma muy cuidada e impecable).
El otro en un medio de prensa: "Pablo Iglesias "escracheado" diez años después en "su" Universidad".


----------



## Circunflejo

franzjekill said:


> Solo para agregar que ya van dos veces en corto tiempo que leo en medios españoles que alguien ha sido "escrach*e*ado", en lugar de "escrachado". Al existir el verbo escrachar, no entiendo de dónde es que provino esa "e"


Acá se importó escrache, pero no se importó escrachar sino que se optó por usar en su lugar escrachear; quizá por analogía con el par golpe-golpear.


----------



## franzjekill

Circunflejo said:


> Acá se importó escrache, pero no se importó escrachar sino que se optó por usar en su lugar escrachear; quizá por analogía con el par golpe-golpear.


Ah, eso lo explica todo, fue una importación "a medias". Gracias.


----------

